# Autran & Viala Fleiger



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Autran & Viala Fleiger

I like the look of this watch! I think Autran & Viala are new, their web site has no ordering system yet.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Yet another brand I'd never heard of, but they look great! The nightflight is my pick of their collection.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice and clean but qtz so not for me, I'll stick to my smiths w10 or rlt69


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The Ronda quartz movement is a little bit off putting, if i'm gonna have quartz I prefer ETA, still tempting though


----------

